# They sure do grow fast



## curlycue (May 22, 2007)

curlycue's babies are only four day's old and boy are they growing up fast. mum is still doing a wonderful job taking care of the babies. I decided to seperate the two females because my other doe was doing a some sneezing and making weird noises. Unsure if she was wheezing or not. Do far no babies for her but I know that are time is coming. Well away I go. I will be posting pictures of the little one's up soon. I was wondering if the color of them were a bluishgrey color is that normal is will that be the actual color of the babies?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Four days is about when the skin starts shading... so it could go black... or stay blue, I suppose. Depends on the genetics involved...


----------

